# Got bloods done for my T3 level, advice needed for T3 dosage



## yeltetz (Jul 14, 2017)

TSH T3 and T4 test came in, on tren 350 and test 500 / week blast atm



http://imgur.com/Qu5LTnm


Base on levels, should i even add t3 supplement like 50mcg ED to boost cutting fat loss ? (already got tons of pharma on hand, it was on hand)

also...whats with my elevated t4? and veterans can chip in?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no need to add thyroid meds your TSH is in the middle of normal, not certain about the T4 but this could be an anomaly


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You'll get a mild boost from 50mcg if that's what you wanna take while you're cutting. Your free T4 is nothing to panic about, thyroid hormones tend to fluctuate and if your TSH and T3 were also out of whack then it'd be a cause for concern, but as it stands they're very normal so the spike in T4 is obviously acute and temporary, most likely.


----------

